# Negative Scannen



## HAL (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ich will ein paar S/W-Negative scannen, mit dem Scanner eines HP-Kombigeräts (Fax/Kopierer/Scanner usw...).

Welche Scann-Einstellungen könnt ihr mir empfehelen? (dpi usw...)

Hab echt keine Ahnung vom Negativ-Scannen, dank meiner Sony DSC-V1 

THX
HAL


----------



## mschuetzda (20. Oktober 2004)

Hat das Gerät eine Durchlichteinheit und Negativhalter ?
Wenn ja, höchstmögliche Auflösung einstellen.
Möchtest Du die Negative dann vergrößern ?
Wenn ja, wird diese Auflösung möglicherweise noch zu gering sein ?
Sind es nur ein paar Negative ?
Dann ist es einfacher wenn Du in das nächstgelegene Fotolabor bzw. -fachgeschäft gehst und dort scannen läßt.


----------

